# fujitsu reset bios administrator password



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2019)

well hi guys, been a while.

I have just got a ESPRIMO P420 E85+  with a d3230a1 motherboard. the board has a administrator password on it, which i do not know ao it only has user access in the bios, so none of the settings can be changed. is there a way to reset or remove the admin password?

thanks guys

Tigger







Sorted it. here is how for anyone else.


----------



## Aldus (Apr 28, 2022)

I have a similar problem. How did you manage to solve it?


----------

